# Walleye Fishing tips and favorite lures.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Many of these are popular in the upper Midwest but will work in other locatiions.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1E4E40A782B04CB7&feature=view_all


----------

